#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  introduction to wave mechanics in engineering physics 2 pdf free download

## Garrulous simmi singh

Although the wave-particle duality is one of the conceptual cornerstones  of quantum mechanics, the waveor- particle dillemma limited to light  only is at least 250 years older than the quantum branch of physics. The  question of the nature of light has been an important scientific issue  since the 17th century, the same time when modern optics was born. One  can easily discern three different stages in the evolution of this
	problem, and to each of these stages we can attach names of several  famous physicists who contributed to our understanding of light. Their  discussions and different explanations demonstrate how baffling the  nature of light has seemed from the beginning, and how rich is the  current of thoughts and ideas that it has stimulated. Only in the last  century, thanks to the quantum theory, did the duality problem  unexpectedly expand to embrace matter as well.





  Similar Threads: Quarter wave plate in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Electromagnetic wave as the transverse wave: phase factor in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Applications of Schrdinger wave equation in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Normalisation of wave function in engineering physics 1 free lecture notes download Wave function in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------

